# Tihon Johnson commits to Idaho



## tdizzle (Apr 12, 2003)

*Tihon Johnson commits to Idaho*

TheInsiders.com profile

_6-4 guard Tihon Johnson of Mt. San Jacinto (CA) CC averaged 19 points and shot 32.1% from three-point range and 81.6% from the line as a freshman last season. Johnson played at Columbus (OH) East as a senior, where he averaged 19 points and more than ten assists per game, leading the Tigers to the Final Four in Division II. He had previously played at Columbus (OH) Centennial, where he averaged 21.5 points, 8.0 rebounds, 3.5 assists and 3.5 steals per game and was a second-team All-Ohio player as a junior. Johnson played well this summer at the Jerry Mullen event in Tulsa._

Rivals.com profile

_Tihon Johnson is a well built, 6-4, 210 pound swingman from Mt. San Jacinto College in California.

Originally from Columbus, Ohio, Johnson is a strong penetrator and slasher who can finish plays above the rim.

Johnson will be a sophomore at Mt. San Jac this winter for Head Coach Patrick Springer._

CollegeSports.com profile

_Ave 21 pts during 2003-04. Originally picked Hampton as prep, but did not qualify._


----------

